# marbles ?



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

really wanting to try hunting with marbles,although these are white and look like tracers,anyone try a 1/2 inch marble on game?


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i havent been able to get out and try them hunting yet but i have used them for practice just watch out for rickashay ive had a few come back at me if u hit the tree just right they come back to ur feet so u dont have to go looking for them lol but i have seen people take out squirrels and birds with them


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

o trust me ricochets i get alot!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i think this year for hunting im going to try the cylinder type from a wooden mold that i seen charles made they should work well


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

cool,ill buy some,lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I/2 Inch marbles are to light for hunting.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

cant buy them unfortunately u would have to make them but its not hard just have to get the lead and 2 pieces of 2x4 that are 12 inches long this is the link for it http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/?hl=wooden


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea thats what i thought treefork,might use them some other time,and is it ok to shoot 7/16 steel with double therabands?


----------



## Mouseymouse (Dec 20, 2013)

3/4 marbles.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I use clear 3/4 inch marbles, and as long as you get a clean shot to the head, there great ammunition.

And at night if you go outside with a flashlight you can find alot of the ammo you shot.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Marbles are fine with headshots, me and a mate have killed loads with them, plus if you hit the animal wrong it gives them a bad sting but doesnt cause the damage lead or steel would


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea,i thought that too!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

they work good for me most of what i shoot logo96 has it right.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Marbles have about the same density as stones. As TF points out, the tendency is to use marbles that are too light. My advice (worth what you paid for it!) is to go to a river or stream bed and pick up a bunch of stones. The tumbling action of the water will make them smoother and more nearly round. Then sort them by size. Shooting the same size all the time will improve your aim. The reason folks shoot fairly large rocks is that you need the heavier ammo to be effective.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Marbles are fine, ive taken plenty game with head and chest shots at close range and with the right bands. The Super Shooter marbles can weigh 300 grains. But youcanthide is right, if you miss and hit the wrong side on a squirrel, talk about a bad sting.


----------



## Abomb (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow nice kills,and i love pictures and videos of some success thanks for sharing and just went out for an hour or so shooting with my catchbox made with 3 boxes,and a tin lid,marbles do have a smackdown,but i tested 7/16 steel and i can tell its better,they can give a dang handful of a wallop!,


----------



## Abomb (Dec 22, 2013)

its nice to know what can be done wit what you got. sometimes you got lead, sometimes you got steel. Maybe all you got is marbles or stones, but thats all you need. As long as you got accuracy. but if you aint got that, dont even think about hunting.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i think im ready for some close/medium range hunting,but practice will still come,i quit a bit early since my muscles started acheing and my neck sprained a muscle,ive hit the target most of the time around 20-25 feet ,wouldnt matter too much here since its really close courters shooting sheds and stuff all around.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Like the copperhead i want a skin to put on a slingshot.


----------



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

Tryed out these marbles yet?
I was at "biltema" a swedish market for all kind of stuff, and I payed about 10 dollars for 2 kilos of round white stones, was about 1" in size.
They are not all the same size, and not as circular as I hoped. So I tryed shooting some in the woods against a tree for some practice. They are NOT as easy as steel 9,5 mm as I hoped. They "swing" in the flow if I take long shots. Im practicing in about 30 meters now, im accurate in 10 m + but want to mix it up with long distance.
Not very happy with the stones, but want to be more flexible with nature when Im out hunting.

Btw I saw a red fox in front of me, aprox 10 meter away from me while I was drinking coffee and sitting on a lodge.
I was thinking about draw the slingshot up for a shot but I didnt think I would take it out with my 9,5 mm steel.
Experiences with fox and slingshot?

Im using a Marksman 3060 with red tubes.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In my opinion, a fox is too big an animal to take with a slingshot. Personally I would stick to smaller game. In any case, you are certainly right that 9.5 mm steel is much too light an ammo for that kind of task.

You are also right about oddly shaped ammo. At distances beyond about 10-15 meters, their flight can become quite erratic. But for most of us, shooting at game beyond that range would not be a good idea anyway. I used to shoot a LOT of stones when I was younger ... that was all I had. I learned that shooting at things much beyond 15 meters was mostly luck.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

if your going to take fox,you better have 5 layer tbg ready XD and some huge lead,they are tough,.22s cant even kill them humanly,so best bet is to get a varmint rifle,or .223,and the marksman i doubt could kill a fox.


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

limanovember said:


> ... I was at "biltema" a swedish market for all kind of stuff, and I payed about 10 dollars for 2 kilos of round white stones, was about 1" in size. ...


I think you paid way way too much. Not sure how the market is over there but my guess is $10 will get you at least 20 times more in a landscaping store.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

All i use is marbles and like logo96 said if you get a clean head shot you should have no problems killing somthing.


----------



## limanovember (Jan 7, 2014)

Libel: Norway is the worlds secound most expencive country to live in :/ i cant buy anything under 2 dollars up here in north  Biltema is a very cheap place like wallmart in the us
Bb: yeah, i knew it was maby over the limit, have shot alot of them with the shotgun...
I have seen a post that have told a story of taking one down with a sling..
But nv, Im mostly into birds, cuz the red squirrel breed are very small here, so its not really Much food in them;(

About 200x 16mm marbles for 10 dollars in one shop. Think Im gonna try em today

Best regards
Håvard den mørke


----------



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

the most erratic ammo is expired tablets cylindrical type ! they dance all the way to the ground.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I hit a squirrel with a 1/2 marble and it lived another day. First and last time I use them on small game.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have taken good sized birds with dollar store marbles. Head shots from twenty feet with green gold gyms bands, cut 1 to 3/4", with a 9 inch relaxed length. Even crop shots a few times, only had two I had to close in on and finish off, every other one was an instant kill.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am using .628" glass marbles on squirrel and chipmunks successfully. Head shots in the 20 to 30 foot range are one shot kills so far. Just got some 44 cal. lead balls. Don't know if the lead will be better or not. Any thoughts?.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Small marbles, such as the white ones are only good for target practice.

The larger cats-eye marbles will work well for small birds such as dove or pigeon.

But I'd only use cats-eye marbles in an urban environment.

For real hunting in the woods, I only use 54 cal. lead balls (my current favorite) or 50 cal conical lead slugs with Theraband Black tubes.

I will not use anything smaller than 54 cal lead balls. I have tried 44 cal and 50 cal lead balls and found them too small.

I believe marbles are toys and not proper hunting ammo. You'll get far better results with lead.

However if all you can get is marbles, choose cats-eye marbles and don't hunt fur bearing animals.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Marbles are very accurate :


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice shooting treefork.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I got hold of a few 30mm, I'll try them soon.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have never had a squirrel complain after a headshot with a marble. Dead as a doornail


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

I like to shoot marbles for general target shooting, or can busting around the creek in front of my house.

Hobby Lobby has decorator, clear glass marbles about 1/2"... Nice for plinking or killing Ground Squirrels.

A head shot breaks the bones in the head...

Marbles work well on Doves and on a small Rattle Snake I killed this August.

Hobby Lobby has net bags with a couple of hundred for around $3.00

Academy Sports carries the White marbles. Smaller bags.

I feel like a kid again with all the marbles I have now days.

I've also got several pounds of 5/8" Hex Nuts. These will thump a rabbit.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> I/2 Inch marbles are to light for hunting.


Depends what one hunts, no? If he's just shooting Starlings, for instance, he should be fine.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BunnyBlaster said:


> i think im ready for some close/medium range hunting,but practice will still come,i quit a bit early since my muscles started acheing and my neck sprained a muscle,ive hit the target most of the time around 20-25 feet ,wouldnt matter too much here since its really close courters shooting sheds and stuff all around.


Are you clenching your teeth, also? It sounds like you're too tense - perhaps the band is too strong for you. Try a lighter band and see what happens.

If you're too tense, your muscles will quiver and your shot won't be accurate.

Relax and enjoy!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Acedoc said:


> the most erratic ammo is expired tablets cylindrical type ! they dance all the way to the ground.


Huh??? Are you speaking of medicine tablets?

I've never seen them dance, I'll have to strike up the band and see what happens.

Maybe a cha-cha...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A 1/2" marble weighs in at ~43grs a 5/8 marble weighs in at ~84grs ..... a huge difference in ability to take down game. A 5/8 or now (16mm-86grs) marble hits pretty hard, The fly really fast out of double1745 and pseudo 2050's for sure ;- )

wll


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Since I've received a thousand 15mm marbles, I am shooting them almost everyday. Shot a few pigeons with them and they did bite the dust, I had one flyer though.

I have fried them, and make cool exploding ammo. One head shot with a fry marble gets the bird down.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

How do you make a fry marble?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

You can fry them in a skillet and pour water on them whe they are hot. I just chuck a handfull in a can so that it is approxinately half full and directky in a fire, then pour water inside the can when hot.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The marble won't explode while it's being heated?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

No it won't, there's a video on youtube. This is glass we are talking about.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> How do you make a fry marble?


Carefully, very carefully.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

erniepc1 said:


> I am using .628" glass marbles on squirrel and chipmunks successfully. Head shots in the 20 to 30 foot range are one shot kills so far. Just got some 44 cal. lead balls. Don't know if the lead will be better or not. Any thoughts?.


Lead will shoot slower but hit harder - it has much more inertia going for it.


----------

